
Show HN: Generative plotter art in Pony - aturley
https://github.com/aturley/follow-the-plot
======
aturley
Most of the code is pretty monstrous, especially when I was writing the
scripting language and it just kind of ... grew. Anyway, this has been a fun
project for getting me to do some slightly weird things with Pony and giving
me an excuse to use my Cricut a little more.

